# Still bad shedding from my red tegu male



## Roger (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello,

I’ve tried a lot now but still a bad shedding
I use special soil a substrate( now dried out as advice) A humid hiding box with spagnum moss. Humidity at 80% provided by a humidifier. Temperature at 45/50 degrees Celsius at hotspot and coldest place 25 degrees Celsius. Vitamine B complex and cod oil. All the vitamine and minerals like sticky tongue farm outdoor and reptivite without D3. Eats great. His poop is as it supposed to be. And once in the 2 days a nice bath for minimal 30 minutes.
But his shedding is a lot of small pieces that is very hard to get of( which I don’t try to take off).
He gets all the TLC what I can give but still this problem.


----------



## rantology (Oct 22, 2020)

It sounds like you are doing a good job - keep the hide nice and moist. The only thing I would add that you are not already doing is add some Betadine to the bath soaks - that can help losen skin (it's good stuff to have on hand in general, too)

How long has the shed been stuck? Is it multiple layers or just one?


----------



## Cookie (Oct 28, 2020)

Roger said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’ve tried a lot now but still a bad shedding
> I use special soil a substrate( now dried out as advice) A humid hiding box with spagnum moss. Humidity at 80% provided by a humidifier. Temperature at 45/50 degrees Celsius at hotspot and coldest place 25 degrees Celsius. Vitamine B complex and cod oil. All the vitamine and minerals like sticky tongue farm outdoor and reptivite without D3. Eats great. His poop is as it supposed to be. And once in the 2 days a nice bath for minimal 30 minutes.
> ...





Roger said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’ve tried a lot now but still a bad shedding
> I use special soil a substrate( now dried out as advice) A humid hiding box with spagnum moss. Humidity at 80% provided by a humidifier. Temperature at 45/50 degrees Celsius at hotspot and coldest place 25 degrees Celsius. Vitamine B complex and cod oil. All the vitamine and minerals like sticky tongue farm outdoor and reptivite without D3. Eats great. His poop is as it supposed to be. And once in the 2 days a nice bath for minimal 30 minutes.
> ...


----------



## Cookie (Oct 28, 2020)

My red had the same problem, Be careful of his feet as I didn't get the shed off quick enough and he lost some toes. I ended up tweezering off the shed on his body as he had a couple layers. He was a juvenile about 10 mo. at the time. I was doing everything you are doing with the same result, although when i gave him the B complex he did start shedding on his own.


----------



## Debita (Oct 28, 2020)

Yeesh...I've tried the B complex with no results at all. Stuck tail has been there for months now.


----------



## Roger (Nov 1, 2020)

Cookie said:


> My red had the same problem, Be careful of his feet as I didn't get the shed off quick enough and he lost some toes. I ended up tweezering off the shed on his body as he had a couple layers. He was a juvenile about 10 mo. at the time. I was doing everything you are doing with the same result, although when i gave him the B complex he did start shedding on his own.



The vitamine B complex doesn’t help so far. Give it a few weeks now. How long did it took before the vit B complex helped your red?


----------



## Roger (Nov 1, 2020)

Debita said:


> Yeesh...I've tried the B complex with no results at all. Stuck tail has been there for months now.


Ok, is this with a red too?


----------



## Debita (Nov 1, 2020)

Mine is a B/W Argie adult male


----------

